# Watch Pen Parts



## Stephen (Sep 14, 2010)

I wish to try this but without casting as it is out of my reach or ability. May sound crazy but was thinking of painting the tubes and gluing the parts on the blank with CA and building with more CA layers. Will this work? Alternatively, embed the parts on Polymer Clay base, bake and finish. All comments will be apprecaited.
Thanks


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 14, 2010)

whenever I try and cover thick things with CA, or deep grooves, i always end up with some bubbles and sometimes little white dots in the cured CA.  I have to believe that even though you are in Singapore, if you can get your hands on CA glue, then you can get your hands on some sort of casting resin.  All you need is a mold and a couple stoppers.  You can make a wood mold if you are just going to cast one or two things, then cut the mold away when done.  Push the stoppers into the tubes, use a couple little sticks to hold the tubes up off the bottom a little bit, pour then wait for it to cure.  If you have a tool in the shop that offers some vibration, like a band saw perhaps, then tape the mold on that tools table top and turn on the tool for 30 min or so to help shake up any bubbles.  You do not need a pressure pot.

You can use clear inlace, castin craft PR, or whatever other PR, perhaps silmar 41..all easy stuff to get a hold of and comes in small quantities if need be.


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 15, 2010)

Another method that mite work (though I am going to cast mine) is a 2 part epoxy glue. Be sure to get a brand that is slow to cure and drys clear. Epoxy is what they using when building fishing rods. I would put the tube on a long stick (mandrel) paint and push the epoxy into all the parts then keep it slowly spinning wile it cures. They make or you can fine a rod turning motor that spins a rod at a very slow rpm. Then just build up the coats until you get over the size you need then let it cure for a week and turn it down. That's how they do it on a fishing rod.

Good luck


----------



## Stephen (Sep 17, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks Jeff and Bruce,
I have found a source here in Singapore for PR casting resin. I am now waiting for my clock parts that I have ordered  and will go with my band saw table as a vibrator. The two part epoxy sounds a little laborious with an impatient guy like me.
By the way I knocked down an old watch ( not enough parts)  but I can't see how I am going to bend the dial face as it is thick. Any suggestions? don't know how to separate the face from the thick metal base.  
Thanks again


----------



## ESwindell (Sep 17, 2010)

Stephen,
My first thought on bending the face is sand the back of it to thin it out, like they do with the motherboard blanks.  I have never tried either, so take it for what it is worth.
God Bless,
Eric


----------



## jttheclockman (Sep 17, 2010)

Stephen said:


> Thanks Jeff and Bruce,
> I have found a source here in Singapore for PR casting resin. I am now waiting for my clock parts that I have ordered and will go with my band saw table as a vibrator. The two part epoxy sounds a little laborious with an impatient guy like me.
> By the way I knocked down an old watch ( not enough parts) but I can't see how I am going to bend the dial face as it is thick. Any suggestions? don't know how to separate the face from the thick metal base.
> Thanks again


 

Stephen

Somewhere in the many posts about these watch pens there is a couple methods of how to bend the gears to fit around the tubes. There is even a tool suggested. Also someone had a great idea about drilling a hole in a hard wood the size of the tube and then cutting it in half to use as a template. I unfortunately do not have the time to check all those posts again to find this info but you make want to give a look-see. Good luck


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 17, 2010)

You should be looking in the casting forum !!

.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=67339&page=3

how to bend them is in here


----------



## Stephen (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks everyone. All suggestions appreciated and have been reading all the links and have a  fairly good idea. Still waiting for the clock parts and will have a go. If successful will post a picture.


----------



## Russianwolf (Sep 17, 2010)

Stephen... on a side note, I'll be in Singapore in Early November if you'd like to meet up for lunch or what-not.


----------



## Stephen (Sep 17, 2010)

*Singapore Visit*



Russianwolf said:


> Stephen... on a side note, I'll be in Singapore in Early November if you'd like to meet up for lunch or what-not.


Mike 
Sure. It will be nice to meet you and have lunch/dinner. Am sending you PM for my contact phone number. 
Please let me know your travel plans.
Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Sep 17, 2010)

Russianwolf said:


> Stephen... on a side note, I'll be in Singapore in Early November if you'd like to meet up for lunch or what-not.


 
Hey Mike wouldn't be able to stow me away in the luggage 

I'm jealous :frown: have a fun safe trip :biggrin:

.


----------



## workinforwood (Sep 18, 2010)

Yea...be sure and have a "Singapore Sling" while your there too! Yummy!


----------

